# OCZ SSD Bewertungsmanipulationen?



## das_wesen (23. Februar 2012)

Auf Heise.de wurde berichtet das der Firma OCZ Bewertungsmanipulation vergeworfen wird. Der Geschäftsführer von Geizhals.at Marinos Yannikos hat gegenüber heise  online mitgeteilt, 
dass das Unternehmen 56 fragwürdige Bewertungen zu 55  unterschiedlichen Produkten identifiziert hat, die allesamt der IP-Adresse  64.79.114.83 sowie dem Hostnamen ocz83.ocztechnology.com zuzuordnen  seien. 
Laut Yannikos gab es am 21. Februar 2012 außerdem noch einen  "Besucher" mit einer T-Mobile-IP-Adresse, der innerhalb einer Stunde  gleich 249 Artikel bewertete, davon 95 SSDs von OCZ mit Bestnoten und  154 SSDs anderer Hersteller mit der schlechtestmöglichen Note.

Link zum Original Artikel 
Preissucher Geizhals.at wirft OCZ Manipulation bei SSD-Bewertungen vor | heise resale


----------



## Dynamitarde (23. Februar 2012)

Das war http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l.../204933-ocz-ssd-bewertungsmanipulationen.html aber zuerst da-


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Februar 2012)

Was soll man dazu sagen?
Dass eine Firma so blöd ist und das von einem eigenen Host aus macht glaube ich eher nicht.


----------



## Freakless08 (23. Februar 2012)

Machen eigentlich viele Firmen (egal welches Portal, auch bei Amazon).
Entweder sie werden selbst geschrieben (wie hier bei OCZ) oder man beauftragt eine Firma damit Bewertungen zu schreiben. Das Thema gab es doch schon häufiger.

Das sich OCZ damit nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert sollte wohl klar sein.


----------



## GTA 3 (23. Februar 2012)

PR ?


----------



## BlueLaser (23. Februar 2012)

tja dumm gelaufen OCZ 
kaufe von denen eh nichts mehr


----------



## noxXx (23. Februar 2012)

Ob wohl Darth Vader was damit zutun hat?

Virales Marketing im Todesstern Stuttgart - YouTube


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Februar 2012)

Ach das Juckt doch keine sau...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. Februar 2012)

Ein Imageverlust den man sicher nicht so schnell wieder wettmachen kann, ich befürchte auch einen Finanziellen schaden denn man dadurch erwarten darf.
OCZ hat sich selbst ein Bein gestellt, Seriös ist anders.

@noxXx
Geiles Video


----------



## Hood (24. Februar 2012)

Die OCZ-Aktion bleibt doch eh nicht lange in den Köpfen der Konsumenten hängen... wenn überhaupt - die meisten Käufer werden davon nicht erfahren.

@Triceratops @noxXx Muss zustimmen, echt gut das Video!


----------



## Own3r (24. Februar 2012)

Ich denke, dass dieses Prinzip bei vielen Produkten benutzt wird. Das ist natürlich nicht die feine Art, wenn sich eine Firma selbst bewerten muss. 
Falls das OCZ wirklich war, dann sollten die sich mal richtig schämen - die haben es doch eigentlich nicht nötig.


----------



## IronAngel (24. Februar 2012)

Naja das ist ja schon länger bekannt, das sowas gerne gemacht wird.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. Februar 2012)

Ohman echt schade, gerade auf solche Bewertungen lege ich eigentlich Wert. Ok Tests guck ich mir auch an, aber die Bewertungen auf z.B. geizhals und amazon beeinflussen mich schon.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Februar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ohman echt schade, gerade auf solche Bewertungen lege ich eigentlich Wert. Ok Tests guck ich mir auch an, aber die Bewertungen auf z.B. geizhals und amazon beeinflussen mich schon.


 
Genau deswegen tun die Firmen das ja. Und da das Gedächtnis der Menschen leider eher wie ein Sieb funktioniert hat es selbst wenn es wie jetzt auffällt kaum weitere Konsequenzen - in 4 Wochen haben das 98% der Leute wieder vergessen und kaufen lustig weiter OCZ Produkte.


----------



## kühlprofi (24. Februar 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Was soll man dazu sagen?
> Dass eine Firma so blöd ist und das von einem eigenen Host aus macht glaube ich eher nicht.


 
Man sollte dazu sagen dass nicht die Firma so blöd ist sondern der Mitarbeiter der dies veranstaltet hat.
Das ist überhaupt nichts neues, in einigen Firmen werden "Freelancer" dazu bezahlt in Foren Produkte zu empfehlen usw. Agressives Marketing halt - überhaupt nichts neues.
Dasselbe sieht man auch bei Ferienhotels die sich selber gut bewerten um selber an mehr Kunden zukommen. Daher überrascht mich das überhaupt nicht.. völlig normal in der heutigen Geschäftswelt.


----------



## blackout24 (24. Februar 2012)

Wer TOR kennt ist halt klar im Vorteil, wenn er im Internet was schreiben möchte ohne das man es nachverfolgen kann.


----------



## cloth82 (24. Februar 2012)

Mir ist schon klar, dass OCZ das nötig hat. Meine Erfahrung: 2 Umtauschaktionen wegen fehlerhafter Produkte in 6 Monaten und jeweils 4-5 Wochen auf Austausch warten UND Versandkosten selbst tragen... Es müssen schließlich die echten Bewertungen unzufriedener Käufer aus den Portalen verdrängt werden. Armselig. Das war das letzte Mal, dass ich etwas von OCZ gekauft habe. Mit dem Arbeitsspeicher war/bin ich sehr zufrieden, sie hätten dabei bleiben sollen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Februar 2012)

cloth82 schrieb:


> Mit dem Arbeitsspeicher war/bin ich sehr zufrieden, sie hätten dabei bleiben sollen.


 Hier kann man im Gegensatz zu SSDs ja auch bedeutend weniger falsch machen


----------



## Mischk@ (24. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube auch das es viele Firmen machen. Die Dunkelziffer ist bestimmt erschreckend hoch...


----------



## Benne74 (24. Februar 2012)

Virales Marketing scheint in der heutigen Welt leider normal zu sein.

Trotzdem finde ich es 

Ich kann diesen unterschwelligen Manipulationsversuchen nichts positives abgewinnen!


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Februar 2012)

Benne74 schrieb:


> Ich kann diesen unterschwelligen Manipulationsversuchen nichts positives abgewinnen!


 Sie scheinen aber gut zu funktionieren sonst würden es nicht so viele machen. Es ist eben so dass der Großteil der Leute die im Netz kaufen sich Bewertungen durchlesen ohne darüber nachzudenken dass da im Prinzip jeder reintippen kann was er lustig ist - und dann wird das Produkt ausgewählt auf der Basis von oft völlig subjektiven wenn nicht sogar falschen Informationen.


----------



## Benne74 (24. Februar 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...und dann wird das Produkt ausgewählt auf der Basis von oft völlig subjektiven wenn nicht sogar falschen Informationen.


 
Und genau das ist der springende Punkt, der mich aufregt. Nicht alles was legal ist, ist in meinen Augen richtig. Da virales Marketing aber fast schon an der Taggesordnung ist, hat eine Firma natürlich seitens des Verbrauchers selten etwas zu befürchten. Hier wird quasi eine Art der Manipulation dadurch langsam legitimiert, dass sie jeder praktiziert.

Das war mein morgendlicher Aufreger für heute. Bin schon wieder ruhig...


----------



## Seabound (24. Februar 2012)

Bewertungen bei Internethändlern les ich mir grunsätzlich nicht durch.

 Entweder isses manipuliert oder es ist infantiles Fanboygeflame. Da kann ich drauf verzichten.


----------



## orangebutt (24. Februar 2012)

so fake kanns leider nciht sein, denn sogar ocz selbst hat dazu stellung genommen. ob gute oder schlechte: PR ist PR 

OCZ manipulierte Kundenbewertungen auf Geizhals.at - 24.02.2012 - ComputerBase


----------



## kühlprofi (24. Februar 2012)

Nunja solch PR könnte schon den einen oder Anderen überzeugen bei OCZ keine Ware mehr zu beziehen.


----------



## TheReal (24. Februar 2012)

Ist ja nicht der erste Bock den OCZ sich erlaubt. Für mich sind deren SSDs eh nie in Frage gekommen, diese Aktion hier bestätigt das ganze nur ein weiteres mal.


----------



## Scarvik (25. Februar 2012)

Ich denke mal das der PR-Manager, der das so toll erdacht hat, seinen Hut nehmen kann.
So was geht mal garnicht und ist einfach nur zum


----------



## Festplatte (25. Februar 2012)

Interessant, das so eine große Firma wie OCZ sowas macht!  Jetzt kauf ich garantiert keine SSD mehr von denen!


----------



## starchildx (26. Februar 2012)

hmm interessant, ich bin grad dabei meinen neuen pc zusammen zu stellen, es sollte auch eine ocz ssd rein, ich nehm jetzt doch lieber was anderes.....


----------



## BigBoymann (26. Februar 2012)

Also eine schande ist das, 

aber sie habens def. nötig. Die Qualität der SSD's ist sowas von in den Keller gegangen. Habe damals eine Vertex 1 gekauft, die läuft und läuft und läuft, egal was ich mache. Die 2er habe ich irgendwie nie wirklich zum laufen bekommen, 6 Stück, davon liefen 2, die anderen 4 umgetauscht, von den getauschten sind mittlerweile auch schon wieder zwei über den Jordan gegangen. Mittlerweile bin ich auf die M4 von Crucial umgestiegen. 8 Stück verbaut, noch kein einziges Problem gehabt. 

Aber zu den Bewertungen, die sind so einfach zu erkennen. Ich gebe in 90% der Fälle nichts auf 5 Sterne Bewertungen, es sei denn man sieht schon bei 3000+ Bewertungen, dass der Trend zu 5 Sternen geht. Die besten und ehrlichsten Bewertungen sind ohnehin die mit 4 bis 2 Sternen (Amazon), da kann man auch meistens die Stärken und Schwächen der Produkte erlesen. Wenn du eine 5 Sterne Bewertung mit dem Text, "Alles super" hast, kann man leider nicht viel daraus erkennen. Wenn aber in einer drei Sterne Bewertung steht, was gut und was schlecht ist, kann man sich überlegen ob das, was schlecht ist, wichtig ist oder eher nebensächlich. Es kommt meiner Meinung nach auch immer darauf an, was man aus den Bewertungen herausliest. Nur nach den durchschnittlichen Punkten gehen, mache ich bei Produkten unter 10€, das war es dann aber auch schon.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (26. Februar 2012)

Ja und? Das war bestimmt nur ein einziger Angstellter dem langweilig war. Deswegen ist OCZ jetzt auch nicht schlechter als vorhin. Diese Kundenbewertungen sind auch nicht Überzubewerten.

Auch denke ich das hier im Forum einige Leute von diversen Firmen sind und ihre jeweiligen Produkte vorschlagen. Ist ja nichts neues, das man da nachhilft/mithilft.

Und wie/wer welches Produkt bewertet ist jedem selbst überlassen. Vielleicht findet er die anderen ja alle so schlecht und nur die OCZ gut. Und?

Manche schmeissen gleich eine ganze Firma mit tausenden Mitarbeiter in die Tonne wenn ein "Trottel" mal was verbockt. Versteh ich nicht...


----------



## CPU-GPU (26. Februar 2012)

"Glaube nichts, was du nicht selbst manipuliert hast"


----------



## Panto (28. Februar 2012)

deren ssds sind sowieso der größte schrott.


----------



## riedochs (29. Februar 2012)

Alle Portale wie Geizhals leiden unter dem Problem. Wer manche Bewertungen bei Händlern anschaut, dem fällt das auch auf das hier plötzlich sich in kurzem Zeitraum viele sehr positive Bewertungen finden wenn es vorher viele Schlechte gab. Von daher ist so was immer mit Vorsicht zu beachten.


----------



## loltheripper (29. Februar 2012)

Wundert mich gar nicht... Besser als die Fake-fanboys von der PSP die dafür bezahlt wurden im flugzeug oä. mit ihrer PSP anzugeben...


----------



## Papa (1. März 2012)

Tja, was soll ich noch sagen ausser: Wer am lautesten schreit, scheint Recht zu bekommen und nicht derjenige, der Recht hat...


----------

